# Has Prepping Become More Mainstream?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you think prepping has become more mainstream?

Have you noticed changes in the perception of prepping? Why do you think that is?

"People used to think of a prepper as someone out in the woods with a tin hat and a bunker," says Kristen Bullock, co-owner of Briden Solutions, a Calgary-based company that specializes in emergency preparedness and survival supplies. "Now there's the odd customer who has that persona. But by far the majority, like 95, 98 per cent, are your average family that is just looking for a safety net." *Why the Emergency Preparedness Movement Has Gone Mainstream*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While more are becoming aware to some degree, Preparedness is still looked at as a kooky world view by many. Others still vote and do things to not be prepared after moving to an area to be prepared thus creating all the problems they moved away from. Hard for them to take advice that runs counter to their socialist world view. Others just have their heads buried in the sand. So I do not view being prepared accepted as mainstream.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sorry - but the source is obviously biased - just advantageous for them if more preppers would be willing to break their OPSEC - become dumbazz Doomsday Prepper types ....

some prepping segment elements are certainly becoming more obvious - like gun buying and self defense - the whole CCW is larger than anyone ever imagined - gun & ammo sales continue without any major causes behind them ....

the hurricanes & flooding certainly kick started prepping for natural disasters ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No and I don't think that it can become that, because of the nature of the beast. Most people will never think that the end is near, or that there is any real danger. It disrupts their social plans, and it has nothing to do with their everyday life. Because they see the government coming to their rescue.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here it's always just been our life style. We never called it prepping.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Prepping at least to the extent of a family having no cooking needed food and water to drink for 72 hours and plans for the typical ice storm, loss of power 72 hours, tornado, Blizzard or Hurricane if that applies . That kind of prepping needs to be mainstream and very common. but is that prepping or readiness. Smoke alarms , fire extinguisher and fire drills- most would think of as readiness. 

Alternative sources of water, heat, power stored foods or capability to grow your own gets you into prepping in my opinion. 


Growing your own food or having food stored for several years is always going to be a small subset of the population. That subset might be bigger as a percentage lately but it is hard to know for sure. You see more advertisement now days but that does not tell you if there really has been more sales or not. More preppers or not. 

They have been selling generators for ever - so you buy a generator does that make you a prepper? What about Garden Tools and canning supplies - Gardener or Prepper? 


Many Preppers would never tell if asked. Lots of homesteader types do not think of themselves as preppers yet they have a lot of food stored and ability to raise more, alternate heat, water sources, power. They also usually have hunting rifles and shot guns . 

I have also met a self admitted "Prepper" who talked guns, knives , ammo but despite multiple thousands spent on arms had little more than a bug out bag full of gadgets.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I think most folks are 'preppers', they just don't label themselves as such as they most likely consider 'preppers' as food-hoarding, zombie-fearing gun nuts with 25 years of food, water and ammo stored in the bunker that's buried in the back yard.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don’t consider it prepping, I just have extra stuff.....and I don’t talk about it to general public where I live, and I don’t ask....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh, I think it is to some extent. We've now got two Get Out Safe places here on Rt 10. Couldn't bleeve the second one just popped up over there, guess one wasn't enough? I dunno if they're both own by the same guy or if they're like a franchise with two separate owners, I'm not sure.

Come to think of it, what an awesome business to own. When the stuff hits the fan, your merchandise becomes your preps.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes and No

Yes in that the term is mainstream. People
know what it means. Our government tells us to 
be prepared for 3 days. There are public service
campaigns to get people prepared. Make a plan.
This form of prepping is mainstream.

No in that real preparation is not. Real preparation
is what I see from people here. Real preparation is
what the group I belong to does. They have bug 
out locations and plans. They can self sustain with
no help. They are preparing for battle if needed.
The Public Service Announcements do not go there.
That form of prepping is not mainstream.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife has some relatives who think they are prepped because they have some meatballs in the freezer, a plastic sheet, and some duct tape. You will never get a true figure on the number of preppers; a lot of folks just aren't interested enough to even know what it means.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I let people know that I am prepared. I was a Boy Scout and I have always believed in their motto. My church tells us to have a years supply on hand. So when people at work ask me about it I share my beliefs with them. I have heard the comment "If Anything Happens, I Know Where To Go". I tell them only if they can eat lead. I say "if you can't do for yourself, why should I do it for you"? The hospital I work for, they push the 72 hour kit idea. But I ask "what happens after 72 Hours"?

My wife and I drove to Costco today, I saw 5 people I work with there. They all had a cart full of things that will last on the shelf. I heard one individual say" that is Gunn, he's the guy I told you about". Nobody looked freaked. So I guess I am ok. They may never be as prepared as I am. But it is a step in the right direction. All of my shooting buddies from work are getting prepared. In fact I see almost everyone in my department brings a BOB to work now.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Canadian Prepper did a video recently where he discussed, to his surprise, that he found a magazine at a local store dedicated to prepping. He thought that might be an example of it becoming more mainstream. And I suppose from the amount of gear and crap that has flooded the market the last few years it could be true from that perspective. 

Also the number of rich people who are prepping now (and not being called kooks when they do it) might be another indicator of the needle moving. But I still think the overwhelming majority of people view preppers and prepping in a negative light, and that by and large will probably never change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it is more in the forefront then before. With Government's coming out and actually telling their people to be prepared. They see the fat kid and his missile launches, Russia, China provocations. They see it and may take notice. They may buy extra candles or batteries, some water, but not much else. They have been fat and happy to long. The sheeple are content in their little world for the most part, as long as their TV's and phones work. They don't see it every changing. They ignore history.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have not been a "prepper" since that stupid T.V. show came out about all the nut-bag "preppers". Now, I am just focussed on self-sufficiency.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunn said:


> I let people know that I am prepared. I was a Boy Scout and I have always believed in their motto. My church tells us to have a years supply on hand. So when people at work ask me about it I share my beliefs with them. I have heard the comment "If Anything Happens, I Know Where To Go". I tell them only if they can eat lead. I say "if you can't do for yourself, why should I do it for you"? The hospital I work for, they push the 72 hour kit idea. But I ask "what happens after 72 Hours"?
> 
> My wife and I drove to Costco today, I saw 5 people I work with there. They all had a cart full of things that will last on the shelf. I heard one individual say" that is Gunn, he's the guy I told you about". Nobody looked freaked. So I guess I am ok. They may never be as prepared as I am. But it is a step in the right direction. All of my shooting buddies from work are getting prepared. In fact I see almost everyone in my department brings a BOB to work now.


I myself am now a bit of a "closet" Boy Scout, and don't really talk about it to outsiders... I still see that bunker episode of "The Twilight Zone" playing like a reel in my head LOL! But isn't Costco great for food preparations? I must have 3 or 4 dozen of those #10 cans of Cattle Drive chili alone. Ditto the giant cans of albacore tuna. Lots of my recipes include just one of those cans (with rice plus other ingredients of course) which feeds 12 hungry people.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> My wife has some relatives who think they are prepped because they have some meatballs in the freezer, a plastic sheet, and some duct tape. You will never get a true figure on the number of preppers; a lot of folks just aren't interested enough to even know what it means.


And the meatballs may just be a diversion... remove them from the equation and it starts sounding a little sketchy.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't know about it being mainstream as much as it is a fad and I think that fad is waning. To me, anything 'mainstream' means it's become everybody's new reality or lifestyle or a permanent change and a fad is more temporary when everyone run out to buy all the stuff, but after a period of time they lose interest. 

And I say that because I notice business's like Walmart and others had a large area devoted to long term food supplies, first aid supplies, etc, etc, for a couple of years, but in the last year those displays have become smaller and less choices available. That tells me that interest is slowing down and retails aren't selling as much.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is not more mainstream, but an awareness of it has been projected as a result of media exposure. The image of peppers is tainted and as a whole, not accurate.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am not sure if it is a "Texas thang" or simply the folks I hang around with, but in my area, prepping (at least for emergencies) is pretty much mainstream.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone listen to the Patriot Channel on XM radio? Long term storage food advertisements are common.


----------



## DoublePrepper (Sep 7, 2017)

The question is whether prepping has become “more mainstream”. I believe it has, yes. Just as the article said, even Costco sells prepper kits and food storage, which they wouldn’t do if it was just the tin-foil-hat-adorned mountain men buying them. Survival and off-the-grid living magazines are also becoming more common. Even rich folks are coming out and saying they have underground bunkers. That’s not saying that it’s “popular”, its just more common than it used to be. The majority of Americans don’t want to think about a situation occurring that they would not be in control of or be protected from.

Side note: I find it very ironic (or moronic) that the same people who bash the government for being disorganized, stupid, and corrupt are also the first to say “Nah, a situation like that would never happen. The government would take care of us!”

I think there are a few reasons for the increase in interest in disaster readiness:
- 9/11/01
- Hurricane survivors who saw poor disaster response from FEMA on MULTIPLE occasions
- International relations going sour (North Korea, Russia, Iran, etc.)
- Popular media. Shows, movies, books, and video games that got people thinking “What if I was in that situation? How long would I last? Is there something I can do to keep from dying?”


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'm new to this, it's been on my mind for years, and for what ever reason about a month ago I started getting serious about it.
Most everyone in my circle I talk to about it kind of grins and roll their eye's a bit. They probably see me like one of those people on the prepper TV show's. Burying 3 sea cans under 20' of concrete in some secret wooded location.
I try and school them best I can with my limited knowledge about this stuff. 

I don't think it's main stream, but I'd say it is gaining ground. But you have to figure that the majority are sheeple and bad stuff always happens to the other sheeple, not me.
Even if people are just keeping the pantry stocked with dry goods and a case of bottled water on hand at all times, that's better then nothing, which is where I was until recently.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'm new to this, it's been on my mind for years, and for what ever reason about a month ago I started getting serious about it.
> Most everyone in my circle I talk to about it kind of grins and roll their eye's a bit. They probably see me like one of those people on the prepper TV show's. Burying 3 sea cans under 20' of concrete in some secret wooded location.
> I try and school them best I can with my limited knowledge about this stuff.
> 
> ...


Start by setting a goal of preparedness, above and beyond a case of water. Obtain a months supply of preparedness, then 3 months, then 6 months .....
:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaffer (May 21, 2018)

*Time does not stand still and governments only grow bigger*

Appreciate the opportunity to join this organization and learn a lot more about the whole concept of prepper - being prepared and ready in my mind.
So much to learn and so little time.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Some aspects of prepping is becoming more mainstream to a certain degree. Although most people do not have at least a month’s worth of food, they don’t think having it is a bad idea. As for firearms, there are still many folks who are rapid anti gun, although I do think that they are slowly decreasing in number.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> .........there are still many folks who are rapid anti gun,............


Is 'brainwashed' a better term?


----------



## OrchadsPrim (Jun 16, 2018)

First time I saw this term to be honest. I think like everything which became popular, the people just like the "theme" but doesn´t really care about the essential. For example, people like to buy Med kits but doesn´t know how to use it


----------



## TheMillenialPrepper (Jun 21, 2018)

I think prepping has become more mainstream, to a certain extent.

For me, something changed while I was in the Marines, something clicked in my mind that told me I needed to be prepared. Pair that with whats going on in the media, and the signs, the division between much of the US, the threat of war, or even a financial collapse (US debt still climbing). I still consider myself new to prepping, and have only begun once I was out of the service, but even for me, I consider myself "young" in the prepper world, Im 23 and believe something catastrophic will happen within my lifetime. Though I may be one of few within my age group who preps, a lot of people my age believe that the government will help them during a crisis. Don't know if im paranoid or just want to be more well off than most when the shit goes sideways.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

To me seems like more band more people are scenting something is wrong and something bad is on the horizon. But they just can't put there finger on it.
Maybe prepping gives them a little comfort. I hope so,, Every bite of food they put back is a bite of food they won't be begging me for. 

As a christian it bothers me but I'm going to close the door on my arch when the rains come (TSHTF) and a lot of people will die.
Other than widows and children there all on there own. Sorry I got ready and my family comes first.- You should have listened -


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

I believe it has become more mainstream without people even knowing they a prepper. I didn’t know I was a prepper until a person told me I was. I never stored large food piles or anything but found a good place to gather and print information on food storage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I believe it has become more mainstream without people even knowing they a prepper. I didn't know I was a prepper until a person told me I was. I never stored large food piles or anything but found a good place to gather and print information on food storage.


I wish some day maybe someone could tell me I'm a prepper too!


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

I started camping years ago and I guess that’s when I became a prepper as people call it but not for disasters but for supplies for camping. Same supplies for camping as it’s used for prepping the more I read on this forum. When I was a little younger I walked and camp for 4 weeks straight by myself. I saw people and waved and talked but I was by myself. That’s befote my back got worse from my bad foot. Walking with a bad foot will make your back bad is what happened. I carried the griddle the whole time because it has so many uses. I learned so much about camping during that time and before.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoTimeTim said:


> I started camping years ago and I guess that's when I became a prepper as people call it but not for disasters but for supplies for camping. Same supplies for camping as it's used for prepping the more I read on this forum. When I was a little younger I walked and camp for 4 weeks straight by myself. I saw people and waved and talked but I was by myself. That's befote my back got worse from my bad foot. Walking with a bad foot will make your back bad is what happened. I carried the griddle the whole time because it has so many uses. I learned so much about camping during that time and before.


Perhaps you and I shouldn't ever plan on going camping together, huh? I just might beat you over the head with that griddle of yours.


----------



## TwoTimeTim (Jul 3, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Perhaps you and I shouldn't ever plan on going camping together, huh? I just might beat you over the head with that griddle of yours.


Why would you do that to a handicap person ? A griddle would be more usefulthan half the stuff I see listed in some people stuff. I carry a couple bic lighters but some people carry all kinds of hard ways to build a fire but I guess everyone has there own ideas.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Some aspects of prepping is becoming more mainstream to a certain degree. Although most people do not have at least a month's worth of food, they don't think having it is a bad idea. As for firearms, there are still many folks who are rapid anti gun, although I do think that they are slowly decreasing in number.



because they are too young to have experienced the 1960s riot period (adults of that period now 70+) - and/or - the last big riot was localized to Central LA in the early 90s and today's young adults weren't effected by that one either ....

but just ask residents around Ferguson and Baltimore - neither one of them really blew - but plenty of gun converts and others that got a reaffirmation of weapon preparation .... many found out the regs & laws in place that restricted them from immediate protection - others with Dad's pistol couldn't find ammo ....


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

Maybe prepping for zombies, with $25 Neon Green Tomahawk they bought at Walmart haha. Not a ton of millennial's are interested in this. 
:vs_lol:


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Not sure I would say mainstream but the recent natural disasters have shown people that they live in a fragile world. They can do things to mitigate the effects. I was on the way home tonight listening to Mark Levin when a commercial came on talking about being prepared. I assume it was another Patriots Supply ad. But it wasn't it was a FEMA commercial. I know FEMA has been having internal battles about updating their recommendation from people preparing for a week long emergency to a 30 day timeframe. But they have self reported that their abilities to respond to another disaster is subnormal. 

So I think people are just less clueless. I doubt a major mind shift has occurred and most will still have gaps in their preps and knowledge that will jeopardize their survival.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

woodchipper518 said:


> Not sure I would say mainstream but the recent natural disasters have shown people that they live in a fragile world. They can do things to mitigate the effects. I was on the way home tonight listening to Mark Levin when a commercial came on talking about being prepared. I assume it was another Patriots Supply ad. But it wasn't it was a FEMA commercial. I know FEMA has been having internal battles about updating their recommendation from people preparing for a week long emergency to a 30 day timeframe. But they have self reported that their abilities to respond to another disaster is subnormal.
> 
> So I think people are just less clueless. I doubt a major mind shift has occurred and most will still have gaps in their preps and knowledge that will jeopardize their survival.


where are you seeing that about FEMA >>>> still seeing the old crapped out 72 Hour FEMA advice .....

if you even glanced at the post Katrina & Sandy reports you'd see that a month isn't even adequate >>>> and that's taking into account that just about all the available FEMA resources were concentrated into those small regions - you start to see the FEMA strain when you look at last year's consecutive hurricane hits - stretched .....


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

My SIL in Minnesota was the usual buy what they need almost on a daily basis and even that wasn’t much. $200 sushi lunches, only eats gourmet everything, Not one working flashlight in her entire house etc etc. 

When this mess started last year she sent her adult daughters to the store with her card to go stock up. Which they did. 

Since then all back to “normal” or their version of it. No supplies of any sort kept. This story is the most common I know of. Most folks did the panic buying -causing or at least supporting shortages. They got through it and now back to their old ways. A few learned a lesson, unfortunately most put their heads back in the hole in the ground.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I know this is an older thread but I think it applies more now than it did 3 years ago.

I think prepping has definitely become more mainstream. I mean just look how commercialized "prepping gear" has become. 

I don't know if the number of true preppers has gone up that dramatically. A lot of people now pick up a couple of useless gizmos, a machete, a couple guns, and some extra canned foods and consider themselves preppers I believe more now than ever before. 

I think for the most part many of these people don't actually have any type of plan in place and think they'll be all set just because they own a firearm.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> I know this is an older thread but I think it applies more now than it did 3 years ago.
> 
> I think prepping has definitely become more mainstream. I mean just look how commercialized "prepping gear" has become.
> 
> ...


You see prepping pick up just about each disaster that takes place. Maybe a few will hold to that but the majority go back with normalcy bias. You'll see that for sure when things do get ugly and people run out of stuff in a few days. THAT'S when its going to be ugly for a while. JMHO


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Nick said:


> ......... I mean just look how commercialized "prepping gear" has become.
> .........


Most of which is pure junk. Over-priced. Useless when needed. Cheap. And lacking in necessary items.


----------

